
Microsoft to launch Windows 10x as web-first OS without local Win32 app support - robenkleene
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-launch-windows-10x-web-first-os-without-legacy-win32-app-support
======
Mindwipe
Doomed.

It's literally RT all over again.

One notes that a lot of developers have legally moved to block GeForce Now
from virtualising their software in the cloud without a license agreement.
Will they do the same for Microsoft with Windows 10x?

